# My Enclosures



## FieroRumor (Mar 28, 2005)

Here are my current enclosures:

A temporary "hatching" enclosure. (I can't wait till they hatch - I never raised this type before!)







This is a funky tank with fun stuff for my Chinese mantis to crawl around in (he's in the upper-left, on the hand)






This one cost about 20 bucks, and is pretty cool. Presently vacant, (till that Ooth hatches out  )






for some reason, the pics aren't working - just look in my album.


----------



## Ian (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey,

That looks like a great setup you have got there, but I will make 1 suggestion. Hatching is made 100 times harder if hatched in a tank, as when you take the lid of, they all come swarming out. I find cylindrical net cages the best, as you can just open the zip a little bit at the bottom, or you can open them the full way. I do make quite a lot of these, and will be seeling them fairly shortly, so , if you are interested, drop me in an email.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## FieroRumor (Mar 29, 2005)

Those net cages look very good !

Thanks for the suggestion regarding the hatching container.

I usually hatch them in a large "pretzel" container that has a large circular flap cut out of the top. when I want to mist 'em, I just pull the flap away and FSSSSSST!

I have a smaller tub, that has a removable top. There is a hole cut through the bottom, and a tube is connencted to it. Move the flap away, plop the other side of the tube in that space, and a few curious mantids will run up the inside of the tube into the top part. That allows me to remove a few curious buggers without having the whole swam escaping.

I once hatched a bunch of ooths in a large container, and let them migrate to another container using wooden BBQ sticks as a bridge. It was pretty cute watching them run across.


----------

